# Making OLD computers look like new



## lemonadesoda (Mar 3, 2009)

Wanted to share this with you: retr0bright.wikispaces.com

A method of making your old equipment (that turns yellow due to anti-flame-retartants in the plastic) look like the day you bought it.

Really impressive.

BEFORE






AFTER


----------



## red268 (Mar 3, 2009)

That's awesome!
Makes me wish we hadn't thrown out our oolldd PCs!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 3, 2009)

Too bad my mac computers were all destroyed.  

But very cool way to do it!  Makes it look much better!


----------



## Triprift (Mar 3, 2009)

Looks way better pity my Commodore 64 is long gone. hmmmmmm.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Mar 3, 2009)

Brings back memories, eh?






It is incredible... FIRST that the plastic degrades so badly over 10-20 years... but SECOND that these guys have developed a home-brew make-it-yourself formula to fix it! http://retr0bright.wikispaces.com/Retr0Bright+Gel


----------



## Triprift (Mar 3, 2009)

Dont think its that incredible in terms of degradtion all things do over time but kudos on the ninja regeneration method remarkable.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Mar 3, 2009)

Triprift said:


> Dont think its that incredible in terms of degradtion all things do over time but kudos on the ninja regeneration method remarkable.


I disagree. The plastic is degrading (discolouring) due to the flame retartants. I dont think anyone at the time realised how significant an effect it would have.

Go into your old toy box. Look at your old legos. Plastic bricks EVEN OLDER than these early computers. And look, other than a few scratches, the plastic is in good shape. (Assuming you didnt leave it by a window for UV damage). Goodness knows what kind of carcinogenic effects these plastic additives had also. Maybe we are all addicted to the vapours released by these things which is why we are PC junkies.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 3, 2009)

i tend to take an air compressor to the inside, swap the case + PSU and then most people think the PC is new anyway...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 3, 2009)

Different circumstance when your talking about swapping an ATX board into a case thats meant for it. Can't quiet take that old Mac SE and drop it in an ATX case. You could rig it up in there, but it just wouldn't be the same.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 4, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Different circumstance when your talking about swapping an ATX board into a case thats meant for it. Can't quiet take that old Mac SE and drop it in an ATX case. You could rig it up in there, but it just wouldn't be the same.



true that, and i admit this is pretty cool stuff.


----------



## r9 (Mar 4, 2009)

lemonadesoda said:


> Wanted to share this with you: retr0bright.wikispaces.com
> 
> A method of making your old equipment (that turns yellow due to anti-flame-retartants in the plastic) look like the day you bought it.
> 
> ...



Is that your gaming PC ?


----------



## BrooksyX (Mar 4, 2009)

r9 said:


> Is that your gaming PC ?



Ha ha that was so funny. Last time I laughed that hard I fell of my dinosaur!


----------



## EiSFX (Mar 4, 2009)

lemonadesoda said:


> Wanted to share this with you: retr0bright.wikispaces.com
> 
> A method of making your old equipment (that turns yellow due to anti-flame-retartants in the plastic) look like the day you bought it.
> 
> ...



No i actually think that's u2konline Gaming Rig


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 4, 2009)

lol that pc has an a: drive and b: drive nice techniques tho makes it look better, the yellowing is horrible

i take it this can be applies to old video game consoles too


----------



## BrooksyX (Mar 4, 2009)

EiSFX said:


> No i actually think that's u2konline Gaming Rig



lol now that really was funny. 

I bet u2konline could squeeze 60fps on crysis with all high settings on that rig.


----------



## Polarman (Mar 4, 2009)

Not bad for a mixture of Oxy clean & Peroxide.


----------



## hat (Mar 4, 2009)

Polarman said:


> Not bad for a mixture of Oxy clean & Peroxide.



HI BILLY MAYES HERE TALLING YOU ABOUT THE AWEOME POWER OF OXYCLEAN!!


----------



## Error 404 (Mar 4, 2009)

Wow, thats very impressive, makes me want to go find an old PC and refurbish it to new condition!

I saw this a day or so ago on www.hackaday.com , its a nice up-to-date website with stuff like this on it.


----------



## Triprift (Mar 4, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> lol that pc has an a: drive and b: drive nice techniques tho makes it look better, the yellowing is horrible
> 
> i take it this can be applies to old video game consoles too



Yeah id say so the only way you could preserve your consoles and keep them from degrading would be to give them a good clean and store them in refrigerator bags. Then store the bags in storage containers not too many ppl would do that.


----------

